# You Said You Wanted to See My Natural Hair! Here Goes!! (PICS)



## Ediese (Apr 10, 2009)

*You Said You Wanted to See My Natural Hair! Here Goes!! (PIC HEAVY)*

For those of you that are not familiar with my hair journey, let me give a quick recap. I stopped relaxing my hair in November 06, but I didn't start taking care of it until September 07. That's when I found the hair boards. I've been able to transition without any problems by protective styling with my weaves and other various styles. I went from neck/chin length in February 07, to shoulder length in September 07, and from APL in February 08, to BSL in December 08. I'm currently back to APL since my mini chop.

I hope you guys enjoy sharing my journey with me. I know it's a lot of pics, so I hope you won't mind. It will take a few seconds for all the pics to load. I'm so happy to be free of my ends. I think if I had to do it again, I wouldn't change a thing. I've really enjoyed my journey to natural hair. My next goal is to be a WL natural. I can't wait!

*November 06*​ 




*February 07*​ 












*September 07*​ 












*December 07*​

​ 


​ 


​ 
*August/September 08*​












*December 08*​ 
































My hair is pressed bone straight on the right. It's pass the hole when stretched.





*February 09 (cut 3")*​ 








*March 09*​(first time I flat iron my hair myself)


----------



## Ediese (Apr 10, 2009)

*April 09​*
(went to salon 4/9 to get my hair evened up. She trimmed 2" to 3" in some spots. It was so funny because she wanted me to hold on to some relaxed pieces in the front and on the sides that I didn't even know I still had. I had to firmly tell her to get rid of it. lol)

This was my hair when I walked into the salon.





This was my hair after.



 

First afro 





























Experimenting w/Lustre Cholesterol

(this is when I just applied it without detangling 1st)



 









(after I detangled with my denman)





























(after I washed it out the next morning)
wet hair














dry hair


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 10, 2009)

Wow, that is amazing progress!!  Pictures like these help me to stay focused on my goals! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## LushLox (Apr 10, 2009)

Very inspirational. Your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## Ediese (Apr 10, 2009)

*Nape growth journey​*Suffered from serious breakage due to overprocessing with relaxers and hair color. This is what prompted me to stop relaxing. Here are pics of my nape growth after I stopped relaxing.



 

These pics were taken 06/06/08. I wish my camera phone had better picture quality. 







 













This is my nape today.


----------



## Ediese (Apr 10, 2009)

place holder


----------



## Ediese (Apr 10, 2009)

*My Protective Styles
(styles that helped me with my transition)

Weaves​* 









































































*Buns​​* 

















*Bantu Knots​* 









*Flexirods​​* 








After curls dropped









*Braidouts​* 
















I'm thinking I should have left it like this instead of kept picking it out, but I didnt' like the length.





*Lacefront wig​* 













*Shingling​* 








*French braid
​*








*Banana Comb​*


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Apr 10, 2009)

I love how pic heavy your posts are. MY GOODNESS, look at that shrinkage!


----------



## claudia05 (Apr 10, 2009)

Can't see the natural pics but I'm sure they're pretty ...

eta: I see them now...your hair looks great!


----------



## calmsensual1 (Apr 10, 2009)

*drooling* thank you so much for posting these.
I need to gon ahead and get me some of that lustre cholesterol stuff.


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Apr 10, 2009)

I love all the styles you've done with your hair! I am going to subscribe to this for inspiration! Thanks for posting!


----------



## trey21 (Apr 10, 2009)

Such an inspiration, thanks for sharing your journey.  You and your hair are beautiful!


----------



## Honey01 (Apr 10, 2009)

Thank you for sharing. These pics are definitely an illustration of your hair journey. You have done a wonderful job with your hair.

I am going to have to come back later this evening to really look at these(feeling a little discouraged attempting to transitionin).


----------



## Desarae (Apr 10, 2009)

AWESOME!!! MAJOR INSPIRATION!


----------



## ichephren (Apr 10, 2009)

You have done such a great job with your hair!!!!


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Apr 10, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## lilvudufly (Apr 10, 2009)

Your hair is inspirational it has grown really fast.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 10, 2009)

Girl you are working those curls ever-which-way.  I love the way you have incorporated protective styling into your routine along the way. Protective styling is and will continue to be the key to my sanity during my natural hair journey, and key for my length retention over time. 

Very good job of chronicling your journey through pictures!!


----------



## Amerie123 (Apr 10, 2009)

GOOOOOOODNESS GRACIOUS!! INSPIRATIONAL IS ALL I CAN SAY!!! WOW!!! I ABSOLUTELY LOVE YOUR HAIR JOURNEY!! THANKS EDIESE!! 

DO YOU EVER HAVE A BAD HAIR DAY. PROBABLY NOT..


----------



## so1913 (Apr 10, 2009)

Wow!!! THIS is how you document a hair journey!!!

Nice progress lady!


----------



## half.cadence (Apr 10, 2009)

you were one of my transitioning inspirations. But I couldnt hang as long as you. 

Anyway, your hair journey is so inspiring! awesome progress and beautiful hair!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Apr 10, 2009)

Wonderful journey...an inspiration and you are awfully creative with your hair....i've gotta bump it up a few notches..thanx!


----------



## Ediese (Apr 10, 2009)

Thank you ladies! You guys are SO awesome. I will say that although I decided to transition prior to the hair boards, if it wasn't for support that I received from LHCF and BHM I would have relaxed looooonnnnnggggg before now. I've seen so many inspirational heads, and received so many words of support that I'm so thankful to you guys! 

It's amazing for me to think that five+ years ago my idea of me being beautiful was MBL blonde hair, and grey contacts. I was a chronic relaxer. I use to get so irritated when I saw any hint of kinkiness. I've grown so much since then, and have gotten so comfortable in myself. This has been such a milestone. Thank you ladies!!!!


----------



## Lyoness (Apr 10, 2009)

I love your hair!!!! Thanks so much for sharing!!! *bookmarks page*


----------



## Bigghair (Apr 10, 2009)

Lovely hair!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## phyl73 (Apr 10, 2009)

How long did you transition before you finally cut off all your permed ends?


----------



## BrandNew (Apr 10, 2009)

:notworthy  Your hair is gorgeous! Such an inspiration! Ooooh I can not wait..


----------



## glamazon386 (Apr 10, 2009)

You hair is very pretty Ediese!


----------



## Ediese (Apr 10, 2009)

phyl73 said:


> How long did you transition before you finally cut off all your permed ends?


 
I stopped relaxing in November 06, and I got rid of my ends March 09.


----------



## TheQueenBeeMaya (Apr 10, 2009)

I have to agree with everyone else, you have some beautiful hair and wonderful progress ! You were the first person I took notice of when I joined the hair boards and you are still my inspiration ! LOVE YOUR HAIR


----------



## TwistNMx (Apr 10, 2009)

Nice hair.  Thanks for sharing.
I really like the french braid in the back.  It's cute too.


----------



## TheQueenBeeMaya (Apr 10, 2009)

And your shrinkage is insane !


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks for the pics Ediese. Even though you had a setback, you've still had so much progress you should be proud. Congrats!


----------



## Jetblackhair (Apr 10, 2009)

Wow Ediese, you've had every style there is and they all look beautiful on you.  Great job and thanks for sharing your pictures.


----------



## Ediese (Apr 10, 2009)

OMG!! You guys wouldn't believe what just happened to me. My boss just peeked in my office to say hello, and ended up patting me down.

Boss: WOW!! What did you do to your hair? Did you cut it? Is it all real? Did you go to a salon?

Me: Um...I had a few inches trimmed last night.

Boss: How did you get that style? (at this point, she actually came up to me and started touching my hair )

Me: I just washed it, and it's natural so it dries this way. 

This was a very interesting interaction. I didn't mind though because I know it's such a change for her to see my hair like this.


----------



## Nonie (Apr 10, 2009)

Goodness! Your hair is GAWGEOUS!!!  I love all the different looks. So tell the truf: how many wigs do you own altogether? I couldn't tell them all apart.
J/K  

You are beautiful, have gorgeous hair, a body like WOAH... You bloody sexy thang! You know I'm h8ing, right? 

In all seriousness... :notworthy


----------



## Ediese (Apr 10, 2009)

Nonie said:


> Goodness! Your hair is GAWGEOUS!!! I love all the different looks. So tell the truf: how many wigs do you own altogether? I couldn't tell them all apart.
> J/K
> 
> You are beautiful, have gorgeous hair, a body like WOAH... You bloody sexy thang! You know I'm h8ing, right?
> ...


 
Girl, I only have one lace wig. The rest of the fake hair were weaves. I do have bags of weaves though. 

Thank you for the sweet comments!!!!


----------



## delitefulmane (Apr 10, 2009)

Edise...WOW!! great progress!! You are my new inspiration!!


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Apr 10, 2009)

*Beautiful. I love the bun where you are wearing the silvery top.*


----------



## Angelicus (Apr 10, 2009)

OMG your hair makes me sick! OMG I love your many styles.


----------



## Likeyouneverseenme (Apr 10, 2009)

Great job and your hair looks great!

You were not joking when you said it was pic heavy.


----------



## TwistNMx (Apr 10, 2009)

Ooh! How did I miss that bun.  Just gawwwwgeous!


----------



## Soliel185 (Apr 10, 2009)

How did you section your hair to detangle with the Lustrasilk and Denman? Instead of making my curls more defined, the denman seems to make them less defined, but I think maybe I just need smaller sections? 

Congrats on your progress - your shrinkage makes me not feel so bad!


----------



## Ediese (Apr 10, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> How did you section your hair to detangle with the Lustrasilk and Denman? Instead of making my curls more defined, the denman seems to make them less defined, but I think maybe I just need smaller sections?
> 
> Congrats on your progress - your shrinkage makes me not feel so bad!


 
I figured I could show you better than tell you. I just took sections like this, and brushed it through.


----------



## Eclass215 (Apr 10, 2009)

I think I've told you before but I am telling you again how much of a hair inspiration you are to me.  Your hair (and you) always looks so gorgeous - the natural styles, the weaves, the wigs, pressed, curled - I love it all!!!!  You really do inspire me to take good care of my hair - and to try some new styles!  Thank you!


----------



## scoobygirl (Apr 10, 2009)

Your hair is just beautiful and your styling skills are


----------



## Stiletto_Diva (Apr 10, 2009)

Simply gorgeous!!!! You make me realize I need to step up my hair game. I love the natural look on you.


----------



## Nonie (Apr 10, 2009)

Ediese said:


> Girl, I only have one lace wig. The rest of the fake hair were weaves. I do have bags of weaves though.
> 
> Thank you for the sweet comments!!!!



Girl that wig question wasn't worth your time or anyone's. I was just h8ing and cheekily trying to start a "Is that Jada's hair?" thread. 

You would make a wig feel embarrassed with that mane. Your hair's too hawt for words. I'm sure even your lace front hates you.


----------



## MummysGirl (Apr 10, 2009)

Beautiful!!!!
Thanks for sharing !!!!


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Apr 10, 2009)

*I'm looking at you like you real stupid right now. why you covering your face in some of your pics and blantantly exposing your bootyliciousness in the rest?*


----------



## aziza (Apr 10, 2009)

Great progress!!! your hair is beautiful, and your weaves look so natural.


----------



## lacreolegurl (Apr 10, 2009)

Your hair is beautiful!!!  So thick and healthy....


----------



## danigurl18 (Apr 10, 2009)

Your hair is gorgeous!! Congrats on your progress!!!


----------



## lipyt (Apr 10, 2009)

that was some serious hair porn!  BEAUTIFUL HEALTHY HAIR!  Excuse me while I go get a cigarette.


----------



## Ganjababy (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## Nya33 (Apr 10, 2009)

Once again im blown away by your hair! What an amazing journey.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ediese (Apr 10, 2009)

bravenewgirl87 said:


> *I'm looking at you like you real stupid right now. why you covering your face in some of your pics and blantantly exposing your bootyliciousness in the rest?*


 
 When I first started posting, I would always cover my face. The pics you see with my face blocked out are old. I just copied them from other threads that I posted back in the day. Recently, I've been too lazy to keep covering my face in all my shots.


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Apr 10, 2009)

When I get home I am BOOKMARKING this thread. This is so freaking encouraging. Wow. If you haven't made FOTM yet, watch out girl! You have definitely had one of the best transitions I have ever seen.

Also, where did you get that lacefront from?

I will probably be buying some of the other hair you use too. Girl you are just too much. For real!

What is so interesting too is that the way your hair grows from the scalp, you would think you were a 4a. But once you shingles. Curls popped out baby! Wow, you are just too much girl!


----------



## Rei (Apr 10, 2009)

:kneel: omgoodness. please explain how you use the cholesterol, your hair looks gorgeous in those shots!


----------



## RavenMaven (Apr 10, 2009)

This was a huge help!! I am even thinking about printing this out just so that I may have a reference to look back at while I am in my transition. Where did you get your lace front wigs?


----------



## 200AndOne (Apr 10, 2009)

evsbaby said:


>


 


What she said


----------



## Ediese (Apr 10, 2009)

ajoyfuljoy said:


> When I get home I am BOOKMARKING this thread. This is so freaking encouraging. Wow. If you haven't made FOTM yet, watch out girl! You have definitely had one of the best transitions I have ever seen.
> 
> Also, where did you get that lacefront from?
> 
> ...


 
Thank you! It really is crazy because I never knew my hair would look like that. You wouldnt' be able to tell from my dry fro either.

Here's my lacefront info. If you need the brands of the weaves, they should be in my fokti with links to the vendor.

I purchased the lacefront from a Chinese vendor. 

Lacefront Specs: It's a stock wig
Chinese Vendor - Holly
Light Yaki 1b 18" 
Medium 
French lace - light brown
Wig including shipping for me was $200. This is her website www.wigsandclosures.com. You have to email her to get her stock list with prices. [email protected]


----------



## Ediese (Apr 10, 2009)

Rei said:


> :kneel: omgoodness. please explain how you use the cholesterol, your hair looks gorgeous in those shots!


 

I just slathered it in my hair, and then parted my hair in sections and brushed it through with my denman. I left it in overnight, and rinsed in the morning.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Apr 10, 2009)

Your hair is gorgeous! How long did it take for your hair to grow that long?! I am hoping to reach that goal, someday!


----------



## MrsMe (Apr 10, 2009)

The pic lover in me was spoiled ! Amazing progress and beautiful hair!


----------



## mlj (Apr 10, 2009)

Thank you.  I needed that. I get so frustrating when your hair is two textures.. But seeing those pics.., lets me know I have made the right desicion to go natural


----------



## Ediese (Apr 10, 2009)

NatrlChallenge said:


> Your hair is gorgeous! How long did it take for your hair to grow that long?! I am hoping to reach that goal, someday!


 
Thanks! I put the dates in the post before the headers.


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Apr 10, 2009)

Ediese said:


> Thank you! It really is crazy because I never knew my hair would look like that. You wouldnt' be able to tell from my dry fro either.
> 
> Here's my lacefront info. If you need the brands of the weaves, they should be in my fokti with links to the vendor.
> 
> ...


 

What's so great about you is that you aren't stingy with key information like that. I so appreciate you sharing your hair contacts. Thank you so much Ediese!


----------



## DeeVAS (Apr 10, 2009)

Thank you so much for sharing your journey. I'm a new member here. I wish I had found this forum 4 years ago, when I decided to stop relaxing my hair.erplexed

I had been relaxing since the age of 15 (prior to that had a "wet look" from age 11) and for the next 14 odd years could not even begin to tell you what my natural hair looked like. When I was younger, I remember it being shoulder length, thick and healthy. I went through breakage, growth you know the cycle.

In 2004 I stopped relaxing (to give my hair a break) and started wearing braids and made the move to weaves. What I didn't do was look after my natural hair in between styles. I decided to start relaxing again in 2007 and to say my hair was carnage is an understatement! I had to have it cut into a weird style (really short on one side) as I resolutely refused to chop it all off and start again. Thankfully it has grown down to below my ears although I still have trouble with my nape. I have progessively been increasing the time between relaxers and currently stand at 4 months since my last one. 

Your pictures have inspired me to try and again with growing out my hair and rediscovering what God gave me. Thank you for sharing your pictures, they show me that it can be done with hard work and perseverance.

Remain blessed,

Dee.


----------



## Junebug D (Apr 10, 2009)

Very pretty hair!


----------



## Ediese (Apr 10, 2009)

DeeVAS said:


> Thank you so much for sharing your journey. I'm a new member here. I wish I had found this forum 4 years ago, when I decided to stop relaxing my hair.erplexed
> 
> I had been relaxing since the age of 15 (prior to that had a "wet look" from age 11) and for the next 14 odd years could not even begin to tell you what my natural hair looked like. When I was younger, I remember it being shoulder length, thick and healthy. I went through breakage, growth you know the cycle.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you! I'm happy that my hair journey can be an inspiration to anyone. I know many ladies on here personally inspired me, and helped me along my journey. Welcome to LHCF! Be sure to ask questions the women here are very supportive.


----------



## Solitude (Apr 10, 2009)

Wow!!!!! Ediese, your hair looks great! You make transitioning look like a breeze and those are some the best looking weaves I have ever seen.


----------



## godsflowerrr (Apr 10, 2009)

you are doing sich a great job with your hair gurl!!! I love your pics! I couldn't stop looking at them!!!! i wanna see more!!! lol


----------



## ajacks (Apr 10, 2009)

Your progress is amazing!!!


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Apr 10, 2009)

WOW VERY PRETTY!


----------



## ManeVixen (Apr 10, 2009)

I Looooooooovvvvvvvveeeeeeeeeeeee your hair!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ediese (Apr 10, 2009)

ManeVixen said:


> I Looooooooovvvvvvvveeeeeeeeeeeee your hair!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

Girl! The feeling is soooo mutual!!


----------



## Mook's hair (Apr 10, 2009)

Wow Ediese! 
You know I've followed your journey closely!

Beautiful progress. Thanks for sharing your journey and congrats on your BC.


----------



## DecemberBaby (Apr 10, 2009)

Ediese!  Your hair is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## NaturallyGraceful (Apr 10, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## marla (Apr 10, 2009)

You and your hair are GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 10, 2009)

Gorgeous hair and amazing progress!


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Apr 10, 2009)

Amazing!!!!!

You're very pretty and so is your hair!


----------



## LovinLea (Apr 10, 2009)

this is what i need to step my game up: looking at pics of beautiful hair.

thanks!


----------



## Stella B. (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your picture showcase with us!  You are like a chameleon with the ability to change your hairstyles and looks 1000 different ways! Your hair's progress is fabulous!!!!! Can't wait to see the next episode!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Apr 10, 2009)

Very Nice.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 10, 2009)

Wow you *and* your hair are pretty, Great progress!!!


----------



## discodumpling (Apr 10, 2009)

Excellent, inspiring progress! I like all your different styles.


----------



## Stepiphanie (Apr 10, 2009)

Very nice. You have some fabulous hairstyles and the progress you've madeis amazing!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## hairedity (Apr 10, 2009)

wow, shrinkage is a Beast!, but the versatility of your hair is F-A-B-ulous!


----------



## Rei (Apr 10, 2009)

Ediese said:


> I just slathered it in my hair, and then parted my hair in sections and brushed it through with my denman. I left it in overnight, and rinsed in the morning.



it didn't shrink up when it dried? did you wash all of the condi out? sorry if it sounds like i'm grilling you but it really is nice, and I've heard of people getting this look using cholesterol before but I'm pretty confused if its just a texture thing or a technique thing.


----------



## SW2011 (Apr 10, 2009)

I am in love with your bantu knots! If I could just get mine to look like yours. Beautiful!


----------



## DozenRoses99 (Apr 11, 2009)

Your hair looks great!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## FluffyRed (Apr 11, 2009)

You're very pretty!  And your hair looks great in all textures!


----------



## Ediese (Apr 11, 2009)

Rei said:


> it didn't shrink up when it dried? did you wash all of the condi out? sorry if it sounds like i'm grilling you but it really is nice, and I've heard of people getting this look using cholesterol before but I'm pretty confused if its just a texture thing or a technique thing.


 
I don't feel like you're grilling me at all. I did wash out all the cholesterol. Before I rinsed it, my hair was just barely on my shoulder. After it dried, it was much shorter. I think the next time I'll leave some cholesterol in to weigh down my hair.


----------



## tiffanyoneal (Apr 11, 2009)

Your natural hair is sooo pretty! It will grow back to where it was quick because you now know what you need to do. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow.  Now this should be a sticky.   Beautiful Beautiful progress!!!!!! Very inspirational.   I loved how you showed your protective styling pics.   Your lace wig and weaves pics were really pretty and looked like your hair.  Your texture is gorgeous.  

Thank you for sharing your journey!


----------



## Luscious850 (Apr 11, 2009)

*Wow... your natural hair is gorgeous!*


----------



## janeemat (Apr 11, 2009)

Your hair is absolutely beautiful!  And so healthy!  Makes me want to go natural.


----------



## Zuhus (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow! Very inspirational. Thanks for sharing


----------



## naijanikki (Apr 11, 2009)

Gorgeous!  Every style, cut, and texture!!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Apr 11, 2009)

Congrats on your progress and BC.  Thanks for sharing the photos.  I love when LHCF women share their stories especially thru pics because it lets me know it can be done and that I'm heading in the right direction.  Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## Liberianmami26 (Apr 11, 2009)

wow your hair is beautiful u are sucn an inspiration


----------



## TwistNMx (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow!  You're really rockin' those shirley temple curls.  I'm just lovin' it!


----------



## MA2010 (Apr 13, 2009)

Ediese,

Girl it's official! You and your hair are no joke! Loves it!!! All of it! Off to stalk your fotki...........AGAIN!!!


----------



## brandy (Apr 13, 2009)

Amazing! You are such an inspiration.


----------



## kriolagirl (Apr 13, 2009)

FABULOUS!!!!! our textures are very similar and you are one of my inspirations on here.  wonderful progress!!


----------



## Chameleonchick (Apr 13, 2009)

Lovely Pics!!! There are alot of styles here to keep you from getting "bored" with your hair. Thanks!


----------



## kiarai (Apr 13, 2009)

Beautiful hair and you are so pretty


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Apr 13, 2009)

Your hair is beautiful ...


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Apr 14, 2009)

*i love your hair! i am so ready to be natural again.*


----------



## rsmith (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow! thats great progress.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## scorpian (Apr 14, 2009)

WoW!!!  Gorgeous !!!


----------



## Wildkat08 (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow! Ur such an inspiration!  U gotta do some youtube tutorials on some of those protective styles!!! I've never seen them done so fashionably! Great picture journey... we gotta get more like u with the pics!


----------



## BeautifulNameX (Apr 14, 2009)

JUST BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Apr 15, 2009)

Your progress is amazing!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## shae101s (Apr 15, 2009)

LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!!
Great job and thanks for all the pics..helps keep us focused!


----------



## Galadriel (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks for sharing those pics! They are very inspirational. Gorgeous hair!


----------



## GodsGrace (Apr 15, 2009)

Gorgeous hair, just too beautiful, thanks for sharing Ediese!


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 15, 2009)

Just beautiful, Ediese, just beautiful.


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 22, 2009)

I am in LOVE with your hair!!!!!!!! I am so glad I am transitioning.


----------



## Hysi (Apr 28, 2009)

ooh! u my transitioning she-ro. i'm in h-town too so give me some tips on salons that can help with the progress. ur hair is AWESOME!!!!! Tuly an inspiration as I have been wrestling with this decision since suffering a major setback with relaxers being part of the culprit i'm sure. having major breakage. it is slowly slowing down so i've decided that's it! relaxers irritate my skin too bad anyways. so now i am all for it. how did u handle the change since you didn't chop the ends right away. OMG- what to do??


----------



## RootPunch (Apr 28, 2009)

subscribing.........

I've been transitioning (again) for 10 1/2 months now and the ONLY reason I didn't slap the relaxer, that's been in my closet for a year, in this uncontrollable head is because I was too tired after working a 24-hour shift. I called a co-worker of mine and she was like "don't do it. Press it, put it away, something, but you'll regret it if u put that perm in." 

She was right. Had I done it, then saw this post, I would have been so sad. Thanks for chronicling ur hair journey. Your hair is beautiful and inspirational.

I'll be watching.......................


----------



## Bosslady1 (Apr 28, 2009)

great progress! what is your hair type?


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 28, 2009)

this thread is so much fun! thanks for showing!


----------



## mzcris (Apr 28, 2009)

WOW!!  this is so inspiring to me!!  your hair is so pretty and healthy 

thx you so much for sharing this


----------



## Ediese (Apr 28, 2009)

Bosslady1 said:


> great progress! what is your hair type?


 
Thanks! I'm a 4a.


----------



## Ediese (Apr 28, 2009)

RootPunch said:


> subscribing.........
> 
> I've been transitioning (again) for 10 1/2 months now and the ONLY reason I didn't slap the relaxer, that's been in my closet for a year, in this uncontrollable head is because I was too tired after working a 24-hour shift. I called a co-worker of mine and she was like "don't do it. Press it, put it away, something, but you'll regret it if u put that perm in."
> 
> ...


 
I'm happy that you didn't relax. I think you probably would have regretted it. 10.5 months is a long time to transition, and then end up relaxing. There are a lot of styles to consider while transitioning. Have fun with it!!


----------



## Ediese (Apr 28, 2009)

Hysi said:


> ooh! u my transitioning she-ro. i'm in h-town too so give me some tips on salons that can help with the progress. ur hair is AWESOME!!!!! Tuly an inspiration as I have been wrestling with this decision since suffering a major setback with relaxers being part of the culprit i'm sure. having major breakage. it is slowly slowing down so i've decided that's it! relaxers irritate my skin too bad anyways. so now i am all for it. how did u handle the change since you didn't chop the ends right away. OMG- what to do??


 
Hey there! I didn't really go to salons during my transition. I had a few sew-ins to help me though, so I didn't have to mess with my hair that much. You can check out my fotki for the contact info for the stylist. 

Congrats on your decision to transition! It will be a very exciting journey!


----------



## ingenious_mind (Apr 28, 2009)

Your hair is beautiful and very inspirational.Did you do anything in particular to your nape area to promote growth? Or did you just stick to your overall  regimen and the growth thrived?? Thanks for sharing I am subscribing now!!


----------



## Ediese (Apr 28, 2009)

ingenious_mind said:


> Your hair is beautiful and very inspirational.Did you do anything in particular to your nape area to promote growth? Or did you just stick to your overall regimen and the growth thrived?? Thanks for sharing I am subscribing now!!


 
Thank you! Once I stopped relaxing, applying tension to my nape (stopped trying to squeeze the little hairs to fit in my ponytail), and giving it extra moisture, it thrived on its own.


----------



## anniev2 (Apr 28, 2009)

your hair is gorgeous!  makes me want to forget about texlaxing.

You look pretty fit?  Do you work out?  How does your natural hair respond?


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Apr 28, 2009)

WOW!!!!!! WOW!!!!!

How did I miss this?


AWESOME.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Apr 28, 2009)

Coolest.Thread.Ever.

Seriously, I loved looking through all of the pics. That bun post had me drooling bad!


----------



## Lucie (Apr 28, 2009)

I LOVE YOUR HAIR SO MUCH I HAD TO USE CAPS LOCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## godzooki (Apr 28, 2009)

Your hair is gorgeous!!! I'm on the transition fence (18wks) so seeing heads like yours is really inspiring!


----------



## ackee walk (Apr 28, 2009)

love your hair! thanks for sharing all those pics


----------



## ~*Tigget*~ (Apr 28, 2009)

Wow, this really makes me want to go natural.    Very beautiful!


----------



## Candycane044 (Apr 28, 2009)

Your hair looks AMAZING!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Apr 28, 2009)

OMG, your hair is so gorgeous! Can you please school a natural newbie on how to get your hair strait like that?:notworthy


----------



## MissNina (Apr 28, 2009)

Ediese said:


>



WOW, your hair is gorgeous! 

Okay, this question might seem crazy basic, but how did you get this bun?? I've seen other ppl with it like this too and it is just simple and gorgeous. When I try to do mine it doesn't look like that lol. It looks either too loose or too tight. . .yours is perfection!!!  Instruct me pls


----------



## Hair Iam (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you for sharing your beautiful hair journey ... such an inspiration


----------



## LaLaa (Apr 28, 2009)

I love all the different hairstyles. Your hair is pretty!


----------



## melodies815 (Apr 29, 2009)

I think this is the most pic heavy hair journey I have seen so far (I think), and THIS is exactly why I joined this site.  I wanted to be able to SEE what people achieved when they stayed true to their regimens and actually grew their hair from short to whatever long meant for them.

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR POSTING THIS!!!! This is so wonderful.  Your hair is healthy and beautiful, and for those of us with your texture, we can see how pretty our hair can be if we continue to work at it, be patient, protective style, and use the right products for our hair.

This is soooooo inspirational.  I know people have already written everything here, but I had to do it one more 'gain! lol  Great thread.  

Subscribing for inspiration....

cj


----------



## naturaline (Apr 29, 2009)

beautiful hair gurl- livin your texture and fullness


----------



## Ediese (Apr 29, 2009)

anniev2 said:


> your hair is gorgeous! makes me want to forget about texlaxing.
> 
> You look pretty fit? Do you work out? How does your natural hair respond?


 
Thanks! Sorry I don't work out though. I need to. I worked out last year for a couple months while I was still transitioning, and I would wear my hair in a bun.


----------



## Ediese (Apr 29, 2009)

NatrlChallenge said:


> OMG, your hair is so gorgeous! Can you please school a natural newbie on how to get your hair strait like that?:notworthy


 
Thank you! I've only straightened my hair by myself once, and I don't think it came out that great. I used too much Sabino, so my hair was really heavy. For the actual process, I blowdryed my hair first. Then, I separated it in very small sections. I did the comb chase method. I used a small tooth comb to comb it through, and followed that with my CHI flat iron.


----------



## Ediese (Apr 29, 2009)

MissNina said:


> WOW, your hair is gorgeous!
> 
> Okay, this question might seem crazy basic, but how did you get this bun?? I've seen other ppl with it like this too and it is just simple and gorgeous. When I try to do mine it doesn't look like that lol. It looks either too loose or too tight. . .yours is perfection!!!  Instruct me pls


 
Thank you! I hope I can explain it well enough. I finger combed my hair up in a high pony. I didn't brush it because it didn't want it to look too sleek. I loosely secured it with a ponytail holder. I only wrapped it around twice. From there, I just wrapped my ends under (kinda like if you're doing a pincurl), and I pinned it. Hope that kinda explains it. Sorry.


----------



## Ediese (Apr 29, 2009)

melodies815 said:


> I think this is the most pic heavy hair journey I have seen so far (I think), and THIS is exactly why I joined this site. I wanted to be able to SEE what people achieved when they stayed true to their regimens and actually grew their hair from short to whatever long meant for them.
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR POSTING THIS!!!! This is so wonderful. Your hair is healthy and beautiful, and for those of us with your texture, we can see how pretty our hair can be if we continue to work at it, be patient, protective style, and use the right products for our hair.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks so much for taking the time to write all of that. I definitely know what you mean about people sharing their journey. I saw a lot when I first started that definitely inspired me, and motivate me to keep trying. Seeing is believing! Thank you!!


----------



## nomoweavesfome (Apr 29, 2009)

you are beautiful , your hair is beautiful and I admire your journey.  KUDOS FOR YOU CHICA!!!  can we say there's a LHCF of the month brewing???


----------



## nomoweavesfome (Apr 29, 2009)

dang the nape pics alone is almost enough to motivate toward a possible 2nd transition for me. lol


----------



## Ladybelle (Apr 29, 2009)

I decided to log on this morning because i'm at the point of transition where I'm soooo ready to just get a perm and give it up. This thread is keeping me motivated to keep striving towards my goal.  I think I need to start taking pics too.... 

Thanks for posting!! If you don't mind me asking, what is your hair type?


----------



## Ediese (Apr 29, 2009)

RAINOFGLORY said:


> I decided to log on this morning because i'm at the point of transition where I'm soooo ready to just get a perm and give it up. This thread is keeping me motivated to keep striving towards my goal. I think I need to start taking pics too....
> 
> Thanks for posting!! If you don't mind me asking, what is your hair type?


 
I'm a natural 4a. Don't give up on your transition. You'll see...it'll definitely be worth it in the end.


----------



## India*32 (May 3, 2009)

*Re: You Said You Wanted to See My Natural Hair! Here Goes!! (PIC HEAVY)*





*February 07*​ 












*September 07*​ 












*December 07*​

​ 


​ 


​ 
*August/September 08*​ 












*December 08*​ 
































My hair is pressed bone straight on the right. It's pass the hole when stretched.









*February 09 (cut 3")*​ 








*March 09*​(first time I flat iron my hair myself)










[/quote]
 What made you decide to go natural?  I'm ready for the bc due to more gray.  I prefer to color my hair than continue to relax.  I can't handle both, besides I've never seen my hair without a relaxer for over 30 years.  With the help of LHCF, I'm positive I can achieve BSL without a relaxer.

Simone


----------



## India*32 (May 3, 2009)

What made you decide to go natural?  I'm ready for the bc due to more gray.  I prefer to color my hair than continue to relax.  I can't handle both, besides I've never seen my hair without a relaxer for over 30 years.  With the help of LHCF, I'm positive I can achieve BSL without a relaxer.

Simone


----------



## BrittanyH26 (May 3, 2009)

This is such progress!!!!!


----------



## Cien (May 3, 2009)

wow!! absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## Platinum (Jun 3, 2009)

Great thread! I'm thinking about transitioning back to natural. Subscribing for inspiration!


----------



## Ediese (Jun 3, 2009)

SimoneReynold said:


> What made you decide to go natural? I'm ready for the bc due to more gray. I prefer to color my hair than continue to relax. I can't handle both, besides I've never seen my hair without a relaxer for over 30 years. With the help of LHCF, I'm positive I can achieve BSL without a relaxer.
> 
> Simone


 
I decided to stop relaxing prior to finding BHM and LHCF. I didn't have all the knowledge that I have now, but I knew that my hair had a tendency to break whenever I relaxed it. It never looked healthy, and it was very thin. Also, I had serious breakage in my nape (you can see the pics to see what I'm talking about). Every time I relaxed my hair, I would get a bald spot in my nape, and I couldn't figure out what was happening. Of course now I know that it was because of overprocessing.


----------



## Barbara (Jun 3, 2009)

You're very creative with your hair . . . nice progress!


----------



## Honey-Dip (Jun 6, 2009)

Great progress & styles. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## melodies815 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hey there...just curious...why did you cut your hair?  It seems so healthy to me...


cj


----------



## mzcris (Jun 15, 2009)

WOW!!  thank you for sharing these w/ us   You and your hair are beautiful...great progress!  Very encouraging to me


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jun 15, 2009)

You've done a great job with your hair!


----------



## Imoan (Sep 18, 2009)

All I can say is Wowzers


----------



## jazzyto (Sep 18, 2009)

very nice!!


----------



## isabella09 (Sep 18, 2009)

OMG  I absolutely  your hair, it’s gorgeous.


----------



## Taina (Sep 18, 2009)

Beautifull, and very inspirational =)


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Sep 18, 2009)

Your hair is gorgeous. I can't even hate, I just stare!


----------



## dragongirlmk09 (Sep 18, 2009)

wow wonderful hair i wish my hair was that pretty that's why am going natural perm was burning my scalp and makeing my hair fall out a plus i don't like the chemicals right now i can see where the new growth is.


----------



## YNOBE (Sep 18, 2009)

Wow! your hair is beautiful natural and straight! I'm just beginning my hair growth journey (had a short cut for a few years now I'm ready to grow it) and this has really motivated me!


----------



## Ediese (Sep 18, 2009)

melodies815 said:


> Hey there...just curious...why did you cut your hair? It seems so healthy to me...
> 
> 
> cj


 

Thanks ladies! I guess this was bumped recently.

I cut my hair because I was transitioning, and had to get rid of the rest of my relaxed ends.


----------



## Country gal (Sep 18, 2009)

beautiful hair and beautiful lady


----------



## Hibiscus_Hair (Sep 18, 2009)

The stark difference between your hair in Nov 2006 to now shows that hair can thrive with some TLC. 

I love your hair, weaves, buns, dag all of it.


----------



## lynnstar (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your hair journey and the gorgeous photos as a testament....I am beyond inspired!!


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Sep 20, 2009)

Please don't think I am weird but I love this photo of your neck LOL
it's looks so long and attractive. 







Your growth is amazing too!  thanks for posting do many pics


----------



## MoniintheMiddle (Oct 7, 2009)

I SOOOO wish I lived near you so I could "convince" you to weave my hair.  Your progress is amazing!


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Apr 7, 2010)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Wow, that is amazing progress!!  Pictures like these help me to stay focused on my goals! Thanks for posting!!



Ditto! Wow! I didn't realize that you went through all of these changes with your hair.  It's such a journey!

Quick question though, which flat iron did you use on your hair when you ironed it yourself?


----------



## brittdadutchess (Apr 7, 2010)

I am so glad someone bumped this!


----------



## krissyprissy (May 17, 2010)

Love it! Love it!!


----------



## theoneandonly (May 17, 2010)

Ediese said:


> Thank you! Once I stopped relaxing, applying tension to my nape (stopped trying to squeeze the little hairs to fit in my ponytail), and giving it extra moisture, it thrived on its own.



Thanks for posting nape pics. I had the same problem with my nape area when I was relaxing. after being 21 weeks into transitioning my nape is slowly growing back and filling in.


----------



## TwistNMx (May 17, 2010)

Beautiful.  Well done.


----------



## NIN4eva (May 17, 2010)

Nice!!


----------



## Aggie (May 17, 2010)

Wow, talk about PIC HEAVY!!!

Girl Ediese your hair is drop dead gorgeous. Those protective wigs weaves are the bomb too, especially that kinky curly looking one. Where did you get it from?


----------



## shermeezy (Oct 28, 2010)

Your hair is amazing!!! I loved all of the pics!


----------

